# ISO: Belgian Waffle Recipes



## RipVan (Oct 24, 2007)

Ha!  I forgot to ask for Belgian Waffle Recipes when I opened the waffle iron thread.  

I enjoyed waffles on the street, and train stations in Belgium - would love to make some like those.  

I understand there is something like a Belgian and also Liege Belgian Waffles and am looking for recipes and advise for both kinds.

Simple recipes win points!  I'm the martini and steak type guy without much patience in the kitchen.  I shine at the dining table though...   Yikes!


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello RipVan,
Here is a link to traditional waffle recipes: BABEL
Note there is not such a thing as a Belgium waffle recipe (it would be like saying Belgium beer), but several variations. The ones you enjoyed on the street were probably Brussels Wafels.  I suggest you to try that recipe first, since is one of the most populars.  
The walloon waffle (Liege waffle) recipe is also included.
PS: This is from a Belgium site, please understand that some of the comments suppose to be funny.


----------



## RipVan (Nov 7, 2007)

*Sparkling water in Belgian Waffles*

Thanks for the pointers and information wysiwyg - I am going to try several of the recipes in my new "Belgian" waffle maker.  I have fond memories of the waffles we ate in Brussels and Brugge.  Probably better for us than the famous Belgian chocolates!

Rip


----------



## RipVan (Nov 7, 2007)

*Sparkling Water II*

Sorry for not staying on track of the title above - I have been using sparkling water and get marvelous light waffles - for a change.  All I had the other day was Pellegrino - next I will try some plain soda water.  

I tried some Bob's Red Mill mix with Canola oil instead of butter and got pretty good results.  Purists probably will consider me hopelessly lazy but I don't like to dawdle in the kitchen. HA!


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello Rip,
I am sure there are numerous recipes for Belgium Waffles, even the Belgium Tourism Office has on their site recipes for traditional dishes inc. waffles, here is the link:
Belgian Tourist Office - official website - yWaffles
I have not checked this link, the one I sent you was highly recommended to me by a close friend that attended the Jacques Deseyne's culinary school. Let me know if you can read Flemish, I am sure she can provide other recipes. 

There is nothing wrong with using Pancake mix and Canola oil.  The important thing is to experiment and decide which one you like more.  The butter for sure will provide more flavor (sometime adding a pinch of salt makes wonders).  

Relative to the sparkling water, I use store brand making sure the bottle is fresh and stored horizontally. Since the CO2 is dissolved into the water under pressure, the longer the bottle stays on a shelf vertically, the less gas the water will have.


----------



## RipVan (Nov 8, 2007)

*Belgian Waffles*

Hi wysiwyg, 
Thanks for the acceptance of my preference for expediency in the kitchen.  God gave me some marvelous abilities but they are not necessarily in the kitchen!  I shall tip over the soda bottles when I get them.  I am looking for glass bottles since I like to stock up and the PET plastic bottles leak CO2 quickly.
I am afraid that my ancestors came here (from Holland) early on.  As a result I do not know Flemish so I will not be able to enjoy any recipes unless they are written in English.  On the positive side I have lots of recipes ahead of me.  I bet the Belgian recipes are the best though.
One experiment involves use of low cholesterol egg "substitues".  Everything I read says that I am can only use real eggs but health concerns dictate a try - or fewer waffles in my diet.  I wonder if anyone has experience with using Egg Beaters.
For what it's worth I like my new Belgian Waffle Maker - the price was high but it does a great job - it's a KitchenAid.  Cooking.com has the best price - $40 less than the rest - that I could find and reasonable shipping cost too.
Rip


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello Rip,
I have to agree on the comment about Belgian recipes. I lived there and they say that Belgium produces French quality with German quantity, which is correct based on my experience.
I am not sure the PET will leak CO2 though, but I prefer glass bottles for sure...

Relative to replacing eggs with Egg Beaters, I can't think why not. 
The egg yolks help keeping together the ingredients and are not the main flavor you look for in the waffle, substituting them should not alter the final result significantly. 
I'd say give it a try, I could ask my friend in Belgium, but I know for sure she had never used egg substitutes.


----------



## RipVan (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi wysiwyg, LOL!  I like that about Belgian quality and German quantity!  OK - I shall try the Egg Beaters as a substitute.  Get the cholesterol down and hope the waffles are fluffy and light.  The soda water gives pretty good results too - I don't need cream or even milk when water will do.  
Trust me - PET leaks CO2.  Keep small inventories of carbonated beverages in PET bottles.  It helps to keep the CO2 pressure as low as possible during storage by keeping the bottles cold.  But glass holds carbonation without a lot of fuss.
Yes, I am sure that your Belgian friend would be horror stricken if she saw what I do.  And most chefs in the US too.  But I am under doctors' orders to manage my diet.  I have turned the diet thing into a game - see if I cannot enjoy tasty food without the offending ingredients.  Trouble is I like steak and booze.  Arrfff.
Rip


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 9, 2007)

Rip,
I didn't have cholesterol problems (was born in Argentina), but after moving to Michigan 20 years ago I cought up with this big time. After trying unssuscessfully several diets, I read a book called "Diet for a Small Planet". I kid you not when I am saying this book helped me a lot, I highly recommend it.
My friend in Belgium will like your idea, she is very open to experiment.  The type person that will get into the house and improvise a great meal out of simple ingredients.


----------

